# My babies



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It's been a while since I posted a few photos of these two rascals. 
Here is my beautiful shy girl Miss Candy and her crazy party animal buddy Tony *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*...and one more of the fluffy beast and the beautiful little lady *


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Miss Candy and Tony are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing their pictures. Would love to see more of them 

How do you determine gender in Tiels?


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Candy and Tony are so beautiful! Both have big, gorgeous eyes. It's always fun to see them. Thanks, Dee


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics, I'm glad Tony and Candy have been doing well, thanks for updating on them!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! I haven't had much time to post their photos and updates; school and work has been eating my free time Will try to be more active 
Juhi, some cockatiel mutations are easy to tell gender. For example:
Normal greys - after the first molt, young males develop a yellow head whilst females keep greyish heads. 
Lutinos - males lose their orange/yellow barring under the wings and tails and females don't.
Pearls - males lose their pearls as they molt, and females always keep them.
Cockatiel behavior is a good indicator of the gender. Males are typically more vocal, learn to whistle and chat a lot whilst females are pretty quiet. Males will do these "bat wings" - when they want to show off for females. They also "beak bang". *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Dee!
Its great to see your photos of Candy and Tony. 
They are both looking quite healthy and happy. :thumbsup:*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are so nice birds!! They pose like models  Adorable faces!
Thanks for sharing Dee!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you Miss Deb and Miss Despina! Candy spent hours styling that beautiful crest of hers and wrestling with the curlers 
And Tony, well, he thinks he is just adorable with his rough "macho" looks :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome representatives of the cockatiel species...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, thank you Mr. Randy  Candy and Tony would like to see more of your own little rascal tiel *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *Aw, thank you Mr. Randy  Candy and Tony would like to see more of your own little rascal tiel *


They will, and soon! Shiloh is starting to settle into his new environment well. Most of the time he steps right up for me, sometimes he comes right to the door and hops out onto my finger. He likes to sit on my shoulder and is a big time beard preener....couldn't be happier with the little guy...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Candy and Tony are so beautiful. I have had the pleasure of meeting them on Skype.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *Thanks everyone! I haven't had much time to post their photos and updates; school and work has been eating my free time Will try to be more active
> Juhi, some cockatiel mutations are easy to tell gender. For example:
> Normal greys - after the first molt, young males develop a yellow head whilst females keep greyish heads.
> Lutinos - males lose their orange/yellow barring under the wings and tails and females don't.
> ...


That is informative. I can only determine gender in Budgies. Maybe some day when I have Tiels or Love birds, I will figure it out myself.

In budgies, it is only the cere colour that matters. Easy peasy.


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Dee
Thank you for the pics. They are beautiful!! :loveeyes:
Wow, I am so busy lately and do not have time for TB. One of my schoolfriends, client and I know the family very well died on the 22nd of August in a motorcycle accident and I am his trusts bookkeeper for years. This is an extra job now till the sons turn 40.(15years from now on).
Keep well!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Great photos Dee! *


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*They are so cute! I love Candy's yellow crest!*


----------

